

Show HN: Distract Free Twitter - turn links from your timeline into a clean view - sebcioz
http://tweetmonk.com/welcome

======
MatthewPhillips
The UI is wonderful. When I logged in the signal-to-noise ratio was a bit low.
Also I would recommend instead of showing the tweet show the page title.

------
oskarszrajer
Wonderful idea, for sure a lot of us will use it every day

